# Trevor Cowen - Touchy Feely - Awesome Amatuer Snowboarding Vid



## NonStopEditing (Jan 24, 2013)

Shot at Trollhaugen in Dresser, WI.


----------



## Bro (Jan 29, 2013)

Great editing! This vid is too dope, bro.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Now THAT is a legit video. Good music too.


----------

